# How to sharpen a chisel exactly 1 minute



## elhaji3 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks clever and I find it amusing that he has patented such a simple idea.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

What he didn't show you is the 20 minutes to set it up in the jig


----------

